
Why the future for work is NOT work from home - prahalad
https://medium.com/@prahaladm/why-the-future-for-work-is-not-work-from-home-a3e6ea35018b
======
codingdave
This sounds more to me like, "I haven't figured out remote work yet."

It isn't for everyone. Maybe the author is someone for whom it just won't
work. That's fine. It also isn't for every stage of a product - at the
founding stages, remote is tough. But once you are established, it gets
easier.

In any case, this article is a great anecdote of someone for whom it did not
work, but I'd hardly jump from there to saying it cannot work for others.

~~~
verdverm
I doubt many companies will stick to it. I'd venture an estimate that less
than half of the population will be happy or successful in remote work. One
factor is that significant portion is extrovert and will have psych issues if
isolated for too long. At the other end you have people drinking while
working, you can find tips about how to do this without getting caught.

Most companies and people have not figured it out and never will. We are
social beings and there is no tech that can get around that

~~~
codingdave
I've heard that take on it before. I question it, to be honest.
Introvert/extrovert is more a spectrum than a binary value. Sure, the people
on the far end of the extrovert side will struggle if they are isolated. But
that isn't 50% of the population. And once the pandemic is over, they won't be
isolated.

I believe people are conflating remote work during lockdown with a post-
pandemic, healthier remote lifestyle. This pandemic will end at some point,
even if longer from now than we would like. And at that point, people can
freely walk away from their desk, see friends and family, go out for lunch, go
out after work, etc.

When people talk about the future of work, I take it to mean where we are
headed over the coming years and decades, not next month.

~~~
verdverm
Yes, I am talking long term, our species is not designed for isolation. I
don't think we (USA) will have a serious conversation about what lockdown has
done to people's mental health until after the election. Too much money and
power at stake to distract the public with real issues

